# What’s a typical furry convention like?



## Kope (Dec 25, 2021)

Was just curious as I might try one when I get a fursuit and move to Canada


----------



## TR273 (Dec 26, 2021)

Massive amounts of fun!


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 26, 2021)

Lot's of hugging, sweat, and empty bank accounts. It's great!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2021)

When I went there were lots of events and panels. We mostly did the fun stuff. Watched the dance competition for bit, saw some furry improv, did kareokee, and got professional photos in our fursuits. Also checked out some of the vendors. ^w^


----------



## Kope (Dec 26, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> When I went there were lots of events and panels. We mostly did the fun stuff. Watched the dance competition for bit, saw some furry improv, did kareokee, and got professional photos in our fursuits. Also checked out some of the vendors. ^w^


That sounds fun :3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2021)

Kope said:


> That sounds fun :3


It was!uch hype, such wow!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 26, 2021)

Do your best to set a budget for yourself. Of course then you'll see something in the dealer's den you just can't do without and your budget will fly away in the wind.

But hugs are free(most of the time) so get all those you can, and enjoy being surrounded by cute! oh, and you don't need a suit to attend. It's more immersive if you have one, but it's not a requirement.


----------



## Kope (Dec 26, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Do your best to set a budget for yourself. Of course then you'll see something in the dealer's den you just can't do without and your budget will fly away in the wind.
> 
> But hugs are free(most of the time) so get all those you can, and enjoy being surrounded by cute! oh, and you don't need a suit to attend. It's more immersive if you have one, but it's not a requirement.


I’m just worried I would get recognized by someone I know UwU


----------

